# Ndjollymon Rules



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, I could not let this momentous occasion pass without a due degree of reverence...

Posting king extraordinaire NDJollyMon has reached the lofty level of
*3,500 POSTS!*
I bow to your greatness, Pete!






















May you rule forever!

Happy Posting,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Way to go Jolly!

You da' man!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am almost speechless.

Way to go Jolly

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

WOW








3500 posts how long have you been doing this?

Just kidding, Congrats on the momentous occasion


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

That's a lot of typing.

Go get you a voice recognition program, Jolly.

Save those fingers!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats*









darrel


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Geez - I leave for a few hours and the world changes!

No - wait - Jolly was sitting on top of the world then - and - oh yeah - he still is! In fact, I think you've been at the top of the heap since I've been a member of this cult!

I tip a cold one in your honor! You are the Chairman of the Board !!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats NDJollyMon 3500
You are the man























Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> No - wait - Jolly was sitting on top of the world then - and - oh yeah - he still is! In fact, I think you've been at the top of the heap since I've been a member of this cult!


Jolly's been the top man for as long as I've been a member.

In fact, until recently I was the #3 big dog around here. Oh well, you can't be towards the top forever.

Tim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...that's is a big milestone.

I was going to name name dog "Spooner"...cause he is my ole' hound (you'll get that) but now maybe Jolly will be better.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow...that's is a big milestone.
> 
> I was going to name name dog "Spooner"...cause he is my ole' hound (you'll get that) but now maybe Jolly will be better.
> [snapback]93454[/snapback]​


And what a life that old hounds had... Growing old on steak and bacon, in a dog house ten feet round.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...that's is a big milestone.
> ...


Ahhh...I'll bring the Buffett to the Rally and we'll sing all night long (or until my DW tell me to pipe down)


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Yours does that too?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


No comment. (she might read over my shoulder)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


No comment. (she might read over my shoulder)


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats!!!!























scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jolly

Right On!!!!!! 3500 post is still going.























Buffett, cruises, mods, wit, humor, moderator






























You should give yourself an extra square thingy









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow. I am past 3500. I just noticed this thread. You guys are on top of it! Looks like Thor is right up there too. I thought I'd hold the record forever!

When I first joined this forum way back when...there were only a few of us. Days went without much posted. (keep in mind I usually only sign on every-other-day!) Now when I sign on....there are usually 4-5 pages of new posts. To try to comb. Thanks to all who help the staff to keep up with things here. You are all great.

Thanks to all those who take the time to send out the 'welcome wagon' to newbies, stop to say 'Happy Birthday' to others, and answer all the questions people have. *YOU* are what make this site sucessful, and fun to be around.

Jolly loves you all like family!









Keep on posting guys.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We just followed your example


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Jolly, Congrats on all those posts! It is something we can all aspire to attain!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Way to go Jolly!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Cool


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Jolly is awesome!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete,

You sir, are a class act! And I am honored to call you 'Friend'
I hope we get a chance to meet next February. The first round of boat drinks is on me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks. Hopefully, this can work! It'd be GREAT!


----------

